# Aal wann gehts wieder los?



## robi_N (15. Februar 2006)

hi habe mal ne frage.

und zwar wann geht es mit den aalen wieder richtig los. hier wird ja schon heftig über schnüre und so diskutiert.

heute war ich mal an der maas und habe mal was ins wasser gehalten. hat aber nix angebissen! hehe kann man nix machen ne.

also danke schon mal! bis dann der robi_N


----------



## Heuxs (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aal wann gehts wieder los?*

Tippe mal mitte April an warmen Tagen im flacheren.

 Heuxs


----------



## Carp4Fun (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aal wann gehts wieder los?*



			
				robi_N schrieb:
			
		

> ...heute war ich mal an der maas und habe mal was ins wasser gehalten. hat aber nix angebissen! hehe kann man nix machen ne...


 
Na *was* hast du denn ins Wasser gehalten? -Wie gut, dass ich nix mit der BFF zu tun habe...|sagnix  

Auf Aal würde ich`s auch so ab April versuchen. Im März haben wir zwar auch schon welche bei uns gefangen, aber im April war das Angeln deutlich angenehmer und die Fänger wurden besser.

Gruß#h 
Carp4Fun


----------



## plattform7 (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aal wann gehts wieder los?*



> heute war ich mal an der maas und habe mal was ins wasser gehalten. hat aber nix angebissen! hehe kann man nix machen ne.


 
von mir kriegste erstmal ein tatütata

Ich denke, wenn das Wassertemperatur die 10° Marke knackt, dann bin ich für einen Ansitz nicht abgeneigt...

PS: Carp4Fun war schneller


----------



## robi_N (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aal wann gehts wieder los?*

ne ich habe nix verbotenes ins wassergehalten. habs mal mit nem gummifisch probiert. natürlich nicht auf aal! aber gummifische sind ja nicht verboten!


----------



## Mr. Lepo (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aal wann gehts wieder los?*

Hoi,
bei mir geht es je nach Wetterlage mitte April wieder los. Sobald es einige Tage warm ist ziehe ich abends los. 

Gruß Lepo


----------



## zander55 (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aal wann gehts wieder los?*

Werde das erste mal angreifen, wenn das Wasser etwa 10 Grad warm ist...


----------



## jigga0 (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aal wann gehts wieder los?*

ich werde auch erst so im april losziehen, unsere kleinen kanäle sind schnell warm und dann gehts wieder los!


----------



## Veit (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aal wann gehts wieder los?*

Ich beobachte erstmal die Witterung uns starte dann ab Mitte März so langsam mal die ersten Versuch. LEtztes Jahr hatte ich den ersten Aal dann Ende März in einem Nebengewässer eines größeren Flusses.


----------



## Steffen90 (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aal wann gehts wieder los?*

Ich probiers meistens das erste mal so ab mitte März!!
aber so richtig fangen sie ab ca. 15Grad Wassertemperatur an zu beissen!


----------



## Holger (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aal wann gehts wieder los?*

Fangen kannst du schon ab 9-10 Grad Wassertemperatur. Mit etwas Glück hat man das schon im März, wenn es über mind. 1 Woche konstant warm war und die Sonne schien. Die Bisse kommen dann zahlreicher als man denken mag. Beißzeiten sind dann aber noch recht kurz, nach Einbruch der Dunkelheit so ca. 90 Minuten.

Richtig los geht es im Regelfall so richtig aber erst im April und Mai, unbestritten Top-Monate für den Aalfang. #6 

Ich hoffe aber, das sich doch einige schöne Schleicher bereits im März verhaften lassen. Hat die letzten Jahre eigentlich immer geklappt. Vor allem an flachen, knietiefen Gräben. Gewässer über 80 cm Wassertiefe kannst du bis Mitte April getrost links liegen lassen. Aber an den flachen Tümpeln und Gräben gehts rund...


----------



## Veit (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aal wann gehts wieder los?*



			
				Holger schrieb:
			
		

> Richtig los geht es im Regelfall so richtig aber erst im April und Mai, unbestritten Top-Monate für den Aalfang. #6


Naja, die Aussage ist aber seeeeeeeeehr gewässerabhängig. In größeren Flüssen ist der Mai ein ganz schlechter Monat, im April geht teilweise etwas mehr, aber es ist auch relativ schwierig Aale zu fangen. Die beste Aalzeit ist für mich eindeutig der Juli und noch der Anfang vom August.


----------



## Seebaer (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aal wann gehts wieder los?*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, die Aussage ist aber seeeeeeeeehr gewässerabhängig. In größeren Flüssen ist der Mai ein ganz schlechter Monat, im April geht teilweise etwas mehr, aber es ist auch relativ schwierig Aale zu fangen. Die beste Aalzeit ist für mich eindeutig der Juli und noch der Anfang vom August.


 
Hallo Veit
ich zähle mal den Main zu einen großen Fluß. 
Hier ist der Mai eines der besten Monate auf Aal.


----------



## Der Neue (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aal wann gehts wieder los?*

da geb ich veit ma recht...und holger geb ich auch recht...

und dann wünsch ich noch n recht schönen abend^^

fabian


----------



## Veit (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aal wann gehts wieder los?*

@ seebaer: Was für Stellen befischst du denn im Mai am Main? 
Habe hier an der Saale höchstens mal gelegentlich einen Mai-Aal gefangen, an Schleusen wo die Weißfische gelaicht haben Ufernah mit Pose oder an Nebenarmen. Im Hauptstrom läuft fast nix. Sehr schlechtes Angeln also!
Im Juli beißen die Aale überall sehr gut, besonders natürlich in starker Strömung. Wenn dann noch der Mond stimmt, fängt man normal immer mehr als einen Aal am Abend, an der Elbe sind sogar mal um 10 Stück pro Nacht drin. Dann machts auch wieder richtig Spass!!!!!! =)


----------



## bolli (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aal wann gehts wieder los?*



			
				Holger schrieb:
			
		

> Fangen kannst du schon ab 9-10 Grad Wassertemperatur. Mit etwas Glück hat man das schon im März, wenn es *(Anmerkung von bolli: Das Wasser, nicht die Luft!)*über mind. 1 Woche konstant warm war ..... Die Bisse kommen dann zahlreicher als man denken mag. Beißzeiten sind dann aber noch recht kurz, nach Einbruch der Dunkelheit so ca. 90 Minuten....


Genauso ist es hier am Rhein!


----------



## robi_N (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aal wann gehts wieder los?*



			
				bolli schrieb:
			
		

> Genauso ist es hier am Rhein!



ja am rhein ist ist ja sowieso gut auf aal ne. da war ich auch schon oft und da kann man auch ganz gut ein paar große fangen!


----------



## Brummel (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aal wann gehts wieder los?*

Ich rechne mit Aalfängen auch ab Mitte April (Oder), die besten Monate sind natürlich Juli+August mit ihren schwulen Sommernächten.
Trotzdem hab ich meinen besten Aal bisher Anfang April `05 gefangen, ist schon komisch mit diesen Schlänglern.


Gruß Brummel


----------



## Zanderfänger (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aal wann gehts wieder los?*

Gude,

hoffentlich kommen nicht bald die gefürchteten EU Einschränkungen bez. des Aalfangs für Fischer & Angler


----------



## Brummel (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aal wann gehts wieder los?*

@Zanderfänger,

da hast Du wohl den wundesten Punkt bei der ganzen Aalgeschichte getroffen, denn wenn es so wie bisher weitergeht wird es den Aal wohl nur noch in alten Büchern geben.
Das Thema "Gewässerverbauung" wurde ja auch schon bis zum Erbr****** diskutiert, und was manche "Feinschmecker-Nationen" dazu sagen, die ihren Löffel Glasaal vermissen würden, kann man sich ja denken :-(((
Auf lange Sicht seh ich ziemlich schwarz für diesen faszinierenden Fisch.


Gruß  Brummel


----------



## Zanderfänger (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aal wann gehts wieder los?*

@Brummel

Ja, da hast Du wohl recht und die Wunde klafft:

http://72.14.207.104/search?q=cache:cwIPs2K9Bc4J:europa.fdp.de/sitefiles/downloads/931/newsletternov2005.pdf+eu+aalfangverbot&hl=de&gl=de&ct=clnk&cd=4


----------



## magic.j (29. März 2006)

*AW: Aal wann gehts wieder los?*

Hi Leute,

ich werde heut abend mal mein Glück versuchen,auch wenn ihr mich für verrückt haltet.Das Wetter war ganz gut,von Fr recht warm und nachts keinen Frost mehr,ausserdem hat es schön geregnet,es gab schön Wind,der das Wasser durchmischt hat und erwärmt.
Ort des Geschehens ist ne kleine,flache Bucht in der sich die Köfis schon zurückgezogen haben und sich sammeln,dort habe ich vor zwei Jahren richtige Schlangen gefangen,als der Kescher noch gefroren war,die waren ab 80cm aufwärts.

Mfg
magicj


----------



## hechtangler2911 (11. April 2006)

*AW: Aal wann gehts wieder los?*

hallo zusammen,
meine ersten aale habe ich meistens ende märz gefangen(rhein).da aber dieses jahr der winter so lange gehalten hat,denke ich eher mal ende april.was ich die letzten jahre bei uns am rhein festellen konnte,früher 20-28 aale pro person in einer nacht,zwar nur schnürriemen,die leztzten jahre meist nur 1-4 aale pro nacht,dafür aber fast alle über 500gr. -teilweise bis über einem kilo.habt ihr die gleichen erfahrungen machen können. #c  |wavey:


----------



## Grundangler85 (11. April 2006)

*AW: Aal wann gehts wieder los?*

Hallo Hechtangler war bei uns genauso letztes Jahr. Ich hatte keinen einzigen untermaßigen bzw. kleinen Aal alles 60 cm aufwärts. Das gibt mir aber leider zu denken. Wo ist der Aalnachwuchs ? Es kommen anscheinend kaum bis gar keine kleinen Aale mehr zurück bzw. schaffen es nicht. Wegen den Glasaalfang und den ganzen Verbauungen leider.

Ich kann nur hoffen das es bald gelingt aale zu züchten.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (11. April 2006)

*AW: Aal wann gehts wieder los?*

Bei uns an der Elbe gibts noch massig Schnüris. Da sind eher die größeren Aale seltener. Wenn in einer nacht so ca 5 Aale beißen sind da immer mindestens 2 Schnüris.


----------



## Veit (12. April 2006)

*AW: Aal wann gehts wieder los?*

Jo, da hat Karpfenchamp recht. Die Elbe ist sicherlich eines der besten Aalreviere Deutschlands und wird es bei diesem Wahnsinnsbestand auch vorerst bleiben. Ich kenne jedenfalls keines, wo man zuverlässig selbst bei schlechtesten Bedingungen mindestens 3 Aale in der Nacht fängt. Wenns gut läuft, ist dort auch ein zweistelliges Ergebnis drin. Aber in der Tat hat man auch öfters mal nen Schnürsenkel am Haken. Aale von deutlich über 70 cm habe ich in der Elbe bislang seltsamer Weise noch nie gefangen.


----------



## Holger (12. April 2006)

*AW: Aal wann gehts wieder los?*

Also hier in Ostfriesland hast du auch immer deine 3-4 Aale sicher, wirklich gute Nächte fangen bei 10 + X an....


----------



## Grundangler85 (12. April 2006)

*AW: Aal wann gehts wieder los?*

Von so vielen aalen kann man hier bei uns glaub ich nur Träumen soviele hab ich noch nie gefangen das beste was ich mal hatte waren 4 Stück. 

Oder ich hab den richtigen Hot Spot von Aalen noch nicht gefunden


----------



## drathy (13. April 2006)

*AW: Aal wann gehts wieder los?*

Ich durfte bislang erst einmal erleben, dass der Aal richtig "gelaufen" ist. Das war während/nach einem Gewitter, als die in unserem Fluss die Pumpen angstellt haben und somit auf einmal starke Strömmung da war. War echt krass der Spätnachmittag.
Wir wollten schon nach Hause, da wir nich einen Biß hatten, aber dann finig die Strömung an. Als hätte jemand nen Schalter umgelegt, fing es an zu beißen. Ende vom Lied war, dass wir abbrechen mussten, weil unsere Würmer leer waren!! Hatten bis dato ca. 15-20 Stück gefangen, meine ich...liegt leider schon 7-8 Jahre zurück. Und wir haben noch einige Bisse versemmelt bzw. haben die Schleicher uns in der starken Strömung die Würmer vom Haken gezogen. 
Ansonsten war ich echt froh, als ich letztes Jahr einmal 4 Stück an einem Abend verhaften konnt...

Ich hatte hier übrigens auch schon nen Thread zum gleichen Thema erstellt: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=74046
Vielleicht bekommst Du da ja noch weitere Infos für Dich...

Ich persönlich werde ggf. Ostersonntag mal den ersten Ansitz wagen...


----------



## magic.j (13. April 2006)

*AW: Aal wann gehts wieder los?*

Hi Leute,

habe es bis jetzt auch wenige mal erlebt,dass die Aale richtig gelaufen sind,aber da konnte man dann nur mit einer Rute angeln,weil man mit einer zweiten richtig überfordert war.Es war ein schwüler Tag im Sommer,als das geschehen ist,hatten dann über 10 Aale,war echt ein sehr schönes Erlebnis,das drei Jahre zurückliegt.

Leider ist dieses Verhalten nicht mehr zu oft der Fall gewesen und denke ich,dass es geschichte sein wird,da der Aalbestand immer weiter zurückgeht.

Mfg
Magicj


----------



## FischAndy1980 (13. April 2006)

*AW: Aal wann gehts wieder los?*



			
				magic.j schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute,
> 
> habe es bis jetzt auch wenige mal erlebt,dass die Aale richtig gelaufen sind,aber da konnte man dann nur mit einer Rute angeln,weil man mit einer zweiten richtig überfordert war.Es war ein schwüler Tag im Sommer,als das geschehen ist,hatten dann über 10 Aale,war echt ein sehr schönes Erlebnis,das drei Jahre zurückliegt.
> 
> ...


 
hab das auch schon gehabt,das man kaum die Angel hinlegte,wo gleich wieder ein Aal biss..Aber solche heissen Aalnächte gibts nur höchstens 1-2 Nächte in der Saison.Man muss nur den richtigen Tag erwischen#c 

Heute abend gehts das erste mal los in diesen Jahr mit Tau und Mistwurm.Endlich wieder mal nen Aal anfassen... |supergri Aber erstmal muss einer beissen.Den ganzen Tag Niesel-Regen und "warm" ist es auch etwas...naja wird schon alles gut 




nicht wieder die Taschenlampe zuhause vergessen,Andy...:g


----------



## Grundangler85 (13. April 2006)

*AW: Aal wann gehts wieder los?*

Ja Schleienwühle berichte mal wies war. Ich werd am We wohl auch den ersten Versuch starten mal schaun wies wird #6


----------



## scarred (13. April 2006)

*AW: Aal wann gehts wieder los?*



			
				Brummel schrieb:
			
		

> besten Monate sind natürlich Juli+August mit ihren *schwulen* <======:q Sommernächten.
> 
> Gruß Brummel


DA darfste aber nicht in hautengen T-shirts rumlaufen oder??? 
Ich wieß ja nicht wei das bei euch da ist.

Nun zum Thema:
Also bei uns beist der Aal erst so ende April.Ich angle an einem See wo im vorderen teil ca. 2m Wassertiefe ist und im hinteren teil bis 6m Teil ist aber so im Durschnitt ists da 3-4 m tief.Köder:Wurm und Spinner (was mir ein rätzel ist )

Zittat:Ich kann nur hoffen das es bald gelingt aale zu züchten.

Hammse doch geschaft
====================================================
Laut eines Fernsehberichts soll die grosse Aalzucht in Bad Zwischenahn kurz davor sein die Fortpflanzung von Aalen zu schafen.Laut dieser Mitteilung sollten von 1000 Geschlechtsreifen Aalen sich 50 Aale fortgepflanzt haben.Man steht jetzt angeblich nur noch vor dem rätsel wie man eine stabilität hineinbekommt.Aber dieses sollte nach angaben eher das kleinste übel sein.Nach schätzungen soll in cirka 30 Monaten eine verlässliche Fortpflanzung der Aale möglich sein.
======================================================
Quelle:fischundfang.de


----------



## FischAndy1980 (14. April 2006)

*AW: Aal wann gehts wieder los?*

war gestern mit Kumpel los.Kein Aal gefangen.Nur in der Dämmerung ein paar Güstern und ein Blei und nen Barsch.Der Wind war kalt und es nieselte die ganze Zeit.Hat gestern echt kein Spaß gemacht.Wollen aber am Wochenende noch mal los...
Haben einen weissen Reiher gesehen.Grau/Fischreiher war es nicht .Der war echt schneeweiss ....naja,hoffentich klappt das morgen abend mit den Aalen


----------



## Grundangler85 (14. April 2006)

*AW: Aal wann gehts wieder los?*

@scarred
ohh danke für die Info das habe ich noch gar net gelesen mit den Aal das die bald soweit sind. Ich habe bloß gehört das se wohl ich glaub in Dänemark wars den Aal soweit haben das er ablaicht die larven sind auch geschlüpft aber niemand weiß wohl was die kleinen Aallarven fressen und deshalb sind alle dann gestorben.

Ich kann wirklich noch mal hier sagen: Ich kanns nur hoffen das man den Aal bald züchten kann denn sonst seh ich schwarz hier für unseren Aalbestand. Lange geht das net mehr gut :c


----------



## xollix (3. März 2013)

*AW: Aal wann gehts wieder los?*

hey,
habe letztes jahr die ersten aale mitte/ende märz in den buhnen der oberweser überlistet. die buhen bei uns  sind relativ flach. sobald das wasser eine temp von 10 grad hat, werde ich meine ersten versuche starten.
gruß
olli


----------



## mathei (4. März 2013)

*AW: Aal wann gehts wieder los?*

na das wird wohl noch dauern mit 10 grad.


----------



## Aal Glöckchen (4. März 2013)

*AW: Aal wann gehts wieder los?*

das glaub ich wohl auch.... in göttingen fangen gerade mal die seen an zu tauen...:c
ein wenig müssen wir uns noch gedulden...


----------



## waldtarpan (4. März 2013)

*AW: Aal wann gehts wieder los?*

;+Liebe Aalangler, 
sucht euch doch bitte mal nen anderen Zielfisch. bei der Art kommts auf jedes Exemplar an, ihr beangelt da nen Fisch der auf der Roten Liste steht, aber das weiß wahrscheinlich jeder Angler mittlerweile. 
Also bitte nicht weiter einfach ignorieren, jeder nochmal in sich gehn, selber überlegen, richtige Schlüsse ziehn und aufhören Aal zu angeln...
Mein bester Angelfreund hat die letzten Jahre ein nettes, kleines Aalmuseum eingerichtet (SH, 24802 Bokel, Mühlenstr.17), der freut sich über Besuch.
Nix für ungut, bin selbst geläuterter Aalangler, hab seit 3 jahren damit aufgehört, und angel mit viel Freude und ohne schlechtes Gewissen  eben andere interessante, leckere Fischis. 

Erst wenn der letzte Baum gerodet, 
der letzte Fluss vergiftet, 
der letzte Fisch gefangen,
werdet ihr feststellen das angeln kein spass mehr macht#h


----------



## Naturliebhaber (4. März 2013)

*AW: Aal wann gehts wieder los?*



waldtarpan schrieb:


> ;+Liebe Aalangler,
> sucht euch doch bitte mal nen anderen Zielfisch. bei der Art kommts auf jedes Exemplar an, ihr beangelt da nen Fisch der auf der Roten Liste steht, aber das weiß wahrscheinlich jeder Angler mittlerweile.
> Also bitte nicht weiter einfach ignorieren, jeder nochmal in sich gehn, selber überlegen, richtige Schlüsse ziehn und aufhören Aal zu angeln...
> Mein bester Angelfreund hat die letzten Jahre ein nettes, kleines Aalmuseum eingerichtet (SH, 24802 Bokel, Mühlenstr.17), der freut sich über Besuch.
> ...


 
Das ist eine sehr verkürzte Sicht der Dinge.

Solange die kommerzielle Fischerei den Aalfang fortsetzt, wird auch ein komplettes Fangverbot für Angler nichts am Bestandrückgang ändern. Der Verzicht der Angler wäre also nicht mehr als eine Geste.

Und dann darf man das Thea Besatz nicht vergessen.
Mein Verein hat vergangenes Jahr 2,5 kg Glas-Aal in Fließgewässer besetzt. Das kostet eine Menge Geld. Wird Aal nicht mehr beangelt, fällt natürlich auch dieser Besatz weg. Wegen der mangelhaften Durchgängigkeit unserer Gewässer schaffen es die meisten Aale aber nicht mehr selbständig aufzusteigen.

Ich behaupte, dass viele Angelvereine erheblich mehr zugunsten des Aal-Bestands tun, als sie ihm schaden.


----------



## mathei (4. März 2013)

*AW: Aal wann gehts wieder los?*

sehe ich genau so


----------



## Paddy1977 (4. März 2013)

*AW: Aal wann gehts wieder los?*

Die kleinen Angler sind eben das schwächste Glied in der Truppe. Wir machen doch beim Aalfang unter Garantie nicht mehr als 0,001% aus.

Warum sollten dann gerade wir das Aalangeln sein lassen??? Wenn es die Berufsfischer sein lassen und keine Aale mehr in den Wehren verenden, dann kann man sicher drüber reden.

Aber dann hat sich der Bestand wieder erholt, dass es keine Diskussion über verbote geben wird.

Warum nur immer alles auf die kleinen Angler geschoben wird ist mir ein Rätsel. Wir stehen immer mit einem Bein im Knast, aber von den großen industriellen hält sich niemand an Gesetze und Richtlinien.

Habe mal ein Bild gesehen von verendeten und geschredderten Aalen in der Turbine EINES Tages. Waren so 20-30 große Tiere. Die kleineren treiben Tot ab. Kann also gut und gerne dann das dreifache an verendeten Tieren sein.

Und dann will man dem Angler einen Vorwurf machen? Sollen die großen doch mal mit Bspl voran gehen. Dann kann man weiter reden.|krach:


----------



## PirschHirsch (4. März 2013)

*AW: Aal wann gehts wieder los?*

Seh ich auch so - das beruhigt höchstens das eigene Gewissen und trägt null zum effektiven Bestandserhalt bei.

IMO schafft es so gut wie kein Aal mehr vom Süden ins Meer und umgekehrt  - höchstens in Atomen (= kraftwerksgehäckselten Einzelteilen). Und auf die wenigen Glücklichen lauern dann die Berufsfischer.

Warum also nicht mehr auf Aal angeln? Nur damit man "moralisch sauber" verkünden kann, es nicht mehr zu tun?

Wer sich damit besser fühlt, kann das gerne machen - für mich persönlich macht das aus genannten Gründen keinen Sinn (da es logisch betrachtet den Kohl schon längst nicht mehr fett macht). 

Von daher halte ich nix von so ner Heiligenolympiade. Idealismus bringt nur konkret was, wenn er per se überhaupt was bringen kann. Bei derart unterirdischen Grundvoraussetzungen kann man sich das daher komplett sparen.

Wer wirklich effektiv was für den Aal tun will, muss sich IMO an anderer Stelle engagieren. Andernfalls lachen sich höchstens die Kraftwerksbetreiber (--> sparen Umbaukosten etc.) und die Berufsfischer (--> bleibt sozusagen mehr für sie übrig) über die freiwillig kapitulierenden Angler tot.


----------



## waldtarpan (4. März 2013)

*AW: Aal wann gehts wieder los?*

oha, da hab ich wohl was losgetreten... aber gut, war ja auch beabsichtigt. ;-)
Aalso, wer hier von legendären, arterhaltenden besatzmaßnahmen schreibt sollte nochmal kurz überlegen wo die jungaale herkommen, die werden als rückkehrende glasaale aus anderen gewässern abgefischt, daraus folgt, die fehlen da. eine Zucht ist nach wie vor nicht möglich. besatzmaßnahmen dienen in keinster weise dem arterhalt, denn dort wo sie abgefischt werden ist offensichtlich ein abwandern der blankaale, sowie das wiederkehren der glasaale noch möglich. da wo glasaale besetzt werden sind diese wanderungen wegen gewässerverbauung usw. oft nicht mehr möglich, das heißt der besatz mit glasaalen schädigt den aalbestand zusätzlich- is doch logisch oder?
für mich hab ich jedenfalls folgendes beschlossen: 
nur weil die "großen" viel ******* bauen(Glasaale abfischen zum verzehr, in rauen mengen, usw), sollte das doch keine legitimation für mich sein - kacke bleibt kacke.
dazu ne kleine anekdote:
ich war vor jahren beim untergang des öltankers Erika durch zufall vor ort an der franz. atlantikküste. eine woche nach dem untergang fand man ständig kleine ölteppiche, zunächst konnte sich niemand erklären wo die herkamen, bis herauskam das viele kleine bootsbesitzer(lustigerweise auch Fischer) die "günstige" gelegenheit ergriffen ihren ölwechsel auf offenem neer zu machen#q.
das entspricht in etwa der gleichen denke.
Glaubt mir, jeder blankaal der dieser tage noch seinen weg ins meer schafft zählt... wenn ihrs nicht glaubt informiert euch über diesen hochinteressanten fisch.


----------



## Sharpo (4. März 2013)

*AW: Aal wann gehts wieder los?*

Die Zucht ist mittlerweile möglich.

Zwar sehr Kostenaufwändig, aber möglich.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (4. März 2013)

*AW: Aal wann gehts wieder los?*



waldtarpan schrieb:


> die werden als rückkehrende glasaale aus anderen gewässern abgefischt, daraus folgt, die fehlen da.


 
Glasaale werden an der Küste abgefisch, bevor sie ihren Aufstieg in die Flüsse antreten. Die fehlen also erst mal nirgends, wenn sie wieder besetzt werden, sondern werden da hin gebracht, wo sie hätten hinwandern wollen (und wegen der Verbauungen nie angekommen wären).



waldtarpan schrieb:


> besatzmaßnahmen dienen in keinster weise dem arterhalt, denn dort wo sie abgefischt werden ist offensichtlich ein abwandern der blankaale, sowie das wiederkehren der glasaale noch möglich. da wo glasaale besetzt werden sind diese wanderungen wegen gewässerverbauung usw. oft nicht mehr möglich, das heißt der besatz mit glasaalen schädigt den aalbestand zusätzlich- is doch logisch oder?


 
Nicht logisch. 

Wie gesagt: Glasaale werden an den Küsten abgefischt. Und wenn der Aufstieg nicht möglich ist, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass der spätere Abstieg nicht funktioniert. Auch ich kenne das Problem mit den Turbinen, aber da kommt ja so langsam Bewegung rein.

Ohne Besatz schaffen es die Glasaale heute größtenteils keine hundert Kilometer mehr stromaufwärts. Glasaalbesatz *in Fließgewässern* ist wichtig zur Arterhaltung, aber natürlich nicht hinreichend.


----------



## Knispel (4. März 2013)

*AW: Aal wann gehts wieder los?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> *Das ist eine sehr verkürzte Sicht der Dinge.*
> 
> 
> Und dann darf man das Thea Besatz nicht vergessen.
> Mein Verein hat vergangenes Jahr 2,5 kg Glas-Aal in Fließgewässer besetzt. Das kostet eine Menge Geld. Wird Aal nicht mehr beangelt, fällt natürlich auch dieser Besatz weg. .


 
Das ist also der hochgehaltene Tierschutzgedanke der Angler ? Wenn ich ihn nicht mehr angeln darf, besetze ich auch nicht mehr - warum eigentlich - besetzt doch weiter und schohnt mal 5 Jahre, dass geht doch auch ....


----------



## Paddy1977 (4. März 2013)

*AW: Aal wann gehts wieder los?*



waldtarpan schrieb:


> - kacke bleibt kacke.



Du kannst aber nicht Hasenködel mit ausgewachsener Rinderkacke vergleichen....

Denn so sehe ich im Vgl. die -armen Angler- denen es noch mieser gemacht wird als es ohnehin schon ist.

Es werden industriell Tonnenweise Glasaale gefischt etc. Dann will man den armen Angler noch die 2-3 Aale mies machen die er in einer Woche sich hart erkämpft hat?!|kopfkrat

Der Vgl hinkt gewaltig.


----------



## Paddy1977 (4. März 2013)

*AW: Aal wann gehts wieder los?*



waldtarpan schrieb:


> , jeder blankaal der dieser tage noch seinen weg ins meer schafft zählt...



ich hoffe eher, dass er den weg in meinen kescher findet. besser als wenn er ungenutzt in einer der zahlreichen turbinen verendet. denn bei mir wird er noch waidgerecht behandelt und kann noch einige Personen ernähren.|wavey:


----------



## Knispel (4. März 2013)

*AW: Aal wann gehts wieder los?*



Paddy1977 schrieb:


> Du kannst aber nicht Hasenködel mit ausgewachsener Rinderkacke vergleichen....
> 
> Denn so sehe ich im Vgl. die -armen Angler- denen es noch mieser gemacht wird als es ohnehin schon ist.
> 
> ...


Du solltest dir einmal die EU - Verordnung zum Schutz den Europäischen Aal durchlesen, bevor du hier solche Thesen verbreitest. Dieses "Tonnenweise" ist in meinen Ohren typisches "Stammtischgegröhle von Leuten die keine Ahnung haben.


----------



## Sharpo (4. März 2013)

*AW: Aal wann gehts wieder los?*



Knispel schrieb:


> Das ist also der hochgehaltene Tierschutzgedanke der Angler ? Wenn ich ihn nicht mehr angeln darf, besetze ich auch nicht mehr - warum eigentlich - besetzt doch weiter und schohnt mal 5 Jahre, dass geht doch auch ....




Die Angler sind keine Tierschützer, jedenfalls nicht Grundlegend.


Futter für die Turbinen besetzen?
Ich denke, das Geld ist woanders besser investiert.


----------



## Paddy1977 (4. März 2013)

*AW: Aal wann gehts wieder los?*



Knispel schrieb:


> Du solltest dir einmal die EU - Verordnung zum Schutz den Europäischen Aal durchlesen, bevor du hier solche Thesen verbreitest. Dieses "Tonnenweise" ist in meinen Ohren typisches "Stammtischgegröhle von Leuten die keine Ahnung haben.



vllt stammtischgelaber aber leider wahr.|rolleyes


----------



## Knispel (4. März 2013)

*AW: Aal wann gehts wieder los?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Die Angler sind keine Tierschützer, jedenfalls nicht Grundlegend.
> .


 
Das lass aber kein Funktionär lesen !!!! Die Verbände sind doch so stolz, dass sie anerkannt wurden.


----------



## Sharpo (4. März 2013)

*AW: Aal wann gehts wieder los?*



Knispel schrieb:


> Das lass aber kein Funktionär lesen !!!! Die Verbände sind doch so stolz, dass sie anerkannt wurden.



Naturschutzverband, kein Tierschutzverband.

Dat eine sind Äpfel, das andere Birnen.


----------



## Paddy1977 (4. März 2013)

*AW: Aal wann gehts wieder los?*

Quelle: www.welt.de

suche: google, tonnen+glasaal, war das erste ergebnis von tausenden

Mitte der 90er Jahre waren noch mehr als 900 _Tonnen Glasaale_ in Europa gefangen worden
*******************

super, oder?

und so willst du den angler verurteilen der maßige aale fängt und noch nichtmal massenhaft?

soviel zu meinem stammtischgelaber


----------



## Knispel (4. März 2013)

*AW: Aal wann gehts wieder los?*



Paddy1977 schrieb:


> vllt stammtischgelaber aber leider wahr.|rolleyes


 
Deine aufgestellte Behauptung stimmt einfach nicht - ich wiederhole mich - EU Aalschutzverordnung muss bindend von den EU - Staaten umgesetzt werden. Was glaubst du wie die "Glasaal-Länder" toben, die dürfen nicht mehr wie sie wollen !!!!!!
Es sind mitte der 90er auch noch tonnenweise Dioxine versprüht worden


----------



## Paddy1977 (4. März 2013)

*AW: Aal wann gehts wieder los?*



Knispel schrieb:


> Deine aufgestellte Behauptung stimmt einfach nicht - ich wiederhole mich - EU Aalschutzverordnung muss bindend von den EU - Staaten umgesetzt werden. Was glaubst du wie die "Glasaal-Länder" toben, die dürfen nicht mehr wie sie wollen !!!!!!
> Es sind mitte der 90er auch noch tonnenweise Dioxine versprüht worden



Quelle: http://www.welt.de/wissenschaft/article789922/Der-Glasaal.html

Zitat:
2006 waren es nur noch rund 100 Tonnen, davon wurde knapp die Hälfte als Besatz für Aquakulturen in Asien verkauft. 

jaja wir pöööösen pööösen angler...|wavey:


----------



## Knispel (4. März 2013)

*AW: Aal wann gehts wieder los?*

Europäischer Glasaal darf aber *heute* nicht mehr außerhalb der EU verkauft werden. Alle Länder haben strenge Quoten und Fangzeiten. Die Glasaalfischerei ist europaweit durch die Verordnung sehr stark eingeschränkt worden. 
http://www.flussangler.com/FiGe_VO/EG_-_VO_AAL.pdf

Die Asiaten "schielen" jetzt mehr zum amerikanischen Aal, der ist vom europäer nur Gentechnisch zu unterscheiden und noch reichlich vorhanden. Außerdem ist diese Fischart bei den Amis, genau wie der Karpfen äußerst unbeliebt.


----------



## Paddy1977 (4. März 2013)

*AW: Aal wann gehts wieder los?*



Knispel schrieb:


> Europäischer Glasaal darf aber *heute* nicht mehr außerhalb der EU verkauft werden. Alle Länder haben strenge Quoten und Fangzeiten. Die Glasaalfischerei ist europaweit durch die Verordnung sehr stark eingeschränkt worden.
> http://www.flussangler.com/FiGe_VO/EG_-_VO_AAL.pdf



was bringen aber die europäischen fangquoten wenn die asiatischen mitbürger alles fressen was nen puls hat|kopfkrat


----------



## Naturliebhaber (4. März 2013)

*AW: Aal wann gehts wieder los?*



Knispel schrieb:


> Das ist also der hochgehaltene Tierschutzgedanke der Angler ? Wenn ich ihn nicht mehr angeln darf, besetze ich auch nicht mehr - warum eigentlich - besetzt doch weiter und schohnt mal 5 Jahre, dass geht doch auch ....


 
Ich vertrete als Angler keine Natur- oder Tierschutzgedanken über das Maß hinaus, wie das auch in der Landwirtschaft geschieht.

Warum sollten Fischereivereine die finanziellen Mittel ihrer Mitglieder einsetzen, ohne einen Gegenwert zu erhalten, nämlich Fisch? Das ist eine ganz simple Kalkulation.


----------



## Paddy1977 (4. März 2013)

*AW: Aal wann gehts wieder los?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich vertrete als Angler keine Natur- oder Tierschutzgedanken über das Maß hinaus, wie das auch in der Landwirtschaft geschieht.
> 
> Warum sollten Fischereivereine die finanziellen Mittel ihrer Mitglieder einsetzen, ohne einen Gegenwert zu erhalten, nämlich Fisch? Das ist eine ganz simple Kalkulation.



wie es eben heisst. -vereine- sind eben keine gewinnbringende organisation. aber immerhin bringen vereine gegenwerte. sei es nun die gewässerpflege -/und bestandspflege.

aale werden gefangen UND besetzt. die industriellen betreiben kein besatz in dem sinne. die entnehmen nur.

immerhin tun angler was. besser als nix. und wenn wir keine aale fangen dürften, dann würde auch kein besatz erfolgen.

wenn man es so sieht darf man nicht mehr angeln, kein jäger darf nen wild schießen und kein walfänger nen wal fangen. es wird nunmal schindluder getrieben, dass sehe ich ein. aber dann den angler zu verurteilen der eben noch was gutes bewirkt, ist nicht fair.


----------



## Sharpo (4. März 2013)

*AW: Aal wann gehts wieder los?*



Paddy1977 schrieb:


> was bringen aber die europäischen fangquoten wenn die asiatischen mitbürger alles fressen was nen puls hat|kopfkrat




Frankreich uns Spanien sind Hauptexporteur für den Glasaal. 
Dieser Export ist nun eingeschränkt bzw. komplett untersagt worden.

Die Fischerei auf Glasaal aber weiterhin erlaubt, jedoch müssen ca. 75 der gefangenen Glasaale zu Besatzzwecken herangezogen werden (soweit ich mich an die Details noch erinnere)

Da die Fischer und wir Angler aber für den Besatz immense Kosten aufbringen, wird es kein Fangverbot geben.
Der Staat hat kein Geld um Wehre zurück zu bauen und gegebenenfalls unseren Küstenschutz aufzugeben.
Ab 2015 soll zwar die Durchgängigkeit der Wehre verpflichtend sein, aber wer glaubt an dieses Märchen?

Zur Durchgängigkeit gibt es heute schon nette Filme auf Youtube. 
Einfach lächerlich.


----------



## Paddy1977 (4. März 2013)

*AW: Aal wann gehts wieder los?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Frankreich uns Spanien sind Hauptexporteur für den Glasaal.
> Dieser Export ist nun eingeschränkt bzw. komplett untersagt worden.
> 
> Die Fischerei auf Glasaal aber weiterhin erlaubt, jedoch müssen ca. 75 der gefangenen Glasaale zu Besatzzwecken herangezogen werden (soweit ich mich an die Details noch erinnere)
> ...



ja, das ist auch nen witz. aber i.d. letzten anglerwoche war nen netter bericht. ich glaube die stadt hat ein altes turbinenwehr gekauft um es dann stillzulegen. wie man sieht kommt immerhin ein wenig bewegung in die sache.

lächerlich ist die steuervermüllung von wegen das fischtreppen gebaut werden an standorten wo nicht ein fisch diese treppe nutzt#q


----------



## Paddy1977 (4. März 2013)

*AW: Aal wann gehts wieder los?*



Knispel schrieb:


> Das ist genau die Einstellung, die aus jeden Feuerlöschtümpel ein "Angleraquarium" entstehen lässt, alles was stöhrt ( Schilf, Wasserpflanzen, Kleinfischarten usw. ) werden unerbittlich platt gemacht. Ich will ja meine ReFo´s,Zander, Aal, Karpfen usw. fangen ....
> Ich dachte immer die Gewässerwarte der heutigen Generation wären mitlerweile den "Kinderschuhen" entwachsen und sehen einmal über den Tellerrand. Kann es sein, das heute der Naturschutzgedanke bei vielen an der Wasseroberfläche, gen Himmel gesehen, aufhört ? Zu meiner Zeit sagte man das gleiche von Naturschützern - bloß aus umgekehrter Sicht.



da gebe ich dir unbestritten recht. stimmt vollkommen. deswegen haben wir in glückstadt regelungen, dass schilf etc nicht plattgemacht werden darf. die angelstellen werden gemäht und der rest soll natürbelassen bleiben.

da kann ich aber nur für uns sprechen und weiss nicht wie es bei der konkurrenz aussieht. wir haben 2 regenrückhaltebecken und die kann man als künstl. karpfenteiche ansehen (Können komplett befischt werden). 

aber am rhin, schwarzwasser etc hat der angler sich der umgebung anzupassen und nicht umgekehrt. lt satzung gibt es strafen bis zu 6 monate angelverbot oder ausschluss vom verein. was ich ok finde.


----------



## Sharpo (4. März 2013)

*AW: Aal wann gehts wieder los?*

Wem es interessiert:

http://www.aalfreunde.de/index.php?module=Nachrichten&func=view&prop=Topic&cat=10021


----------



## Knispel (4. März 2013)

*AW: Aal wann gehts wieder los?*

Also hier sind die Geestbäche alle wieder durchgängig gemacht worden und mit Solgleiten ausgestattet. Seitdem gibt es wieder verschiedene Neunaugen und andere Arten . Die Meerforelle taucht plötzlich neben dem Lachs auch wieder auf. Aale gab es immer. Eisvögel brüten wieder reichlich und ziehen erfolgreich ihre Jungen groß.


----------



## Esox 1960 (4. März 2013)

*AW: Aal wann gehts wieder los?*

Wenn die Turbinen keine Aale mehr zerhacken,Kormorane die Aalbestände
nicht mehr platt machen,Leute keine Glasaale aus Dosen mehr essen,und die Berufsfischer sich mal mehr zurückhalten,können wir gerne noch mal darüber reden.


----------



## Sharpo (4. März 2013)

*AW: Aal wann gehts wieder los?*



Knispel schrieb:


> Also hier sind die Geestbäche alle wieder durchgängig gemacht worden und mit Solgleiten ausgestattet. Seitdem gibt es wieder verschiedene Neunaugen und andere Arten . Die Meerforelle taucht plötzlich neben dem Lachs auch wieder auf. Aale gab es immer. Eisvögel brüten wieder reichlich und ziehen erfolgreich ihre Jungen groß.




Schön.

Aber der Aal muss ins Meer. Fast alle Zugänge vom Meer zu den Flüssen und umgekehrt sind versperrt.
Die Überlebenschance der Aale ihr Laichgebiet zu erreichen und umgekehrt liegt unter 1%.
Und dies nicht Dank der Angler. Ohne die Angler und Binnenfischer gebe es in Europa schon lange keinen Aal mehr.

Dein Einsatz in Ehren Knispel, aber die Fakten sehen derzeit etwas anders aus.


----------



## Paddy1977 (4. März 2013)

*AW: Aal wann gehts wieder los?*



Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Wenn die Turbinen keine Aale mehr zerhacken,Kormorane die Aalbestände
> nicht mehr platt machen,Leute keine Glasaale aus Dosen mehr essen,und die Berufsfischer sich mal mehr zurückhalten,können wir gerne noch mal darüber reden.



WORD:m


----------



## marco1983 (4. März 2013)

*AW: Aal wann gehts wieder los?*

die letzten 2 seiten sind wieder mal |offtopic
warum ignoriert ihr nicht einfach wenn jemand wieder mit so ein thema anfängt?

letztes jahr hatte ich mitte märz meine ersten aale gefangen,und zwar gleich 4 stück
dies jahr wird es wohl leider erst anfang april wenn ich mir die wettervorhersage ansehe:c


----------



## Paddy1977 (5. März 2013)

*AW: Aal wann gehts wieder los?*



marco1983 schrieb:


> die letzten 2 seiten sind wieder mal |offtopic
> warum ignoriert ihr nicht einfach wenn jemand wieder mit so ein thema anfängt?
> 
> letztes jahr hatte ich mitte märz meine ersten aale gefangen,und zwar gleich 4 stück
> dies jahr wird es wohl leider erst anfang april wenn ich mir die wettervorhersage ansehe:c



VIER STÜCK.... Oh Gott... wie kannst du nur so die popolation zerstören:r

......

Ich hatte im März noch keinen:c Aber ich hoffe es geht bald los. Mein Graben hat ja nur max. 1 Meter tiefe. Wird also bald losgehen...hoffe ich.

Solange mir die Krabben keinen Garaus machen, aber die kommen erst im Juni....Oder?

#h


----------



## marco1983 (5. März 2013)

*AW: Aal wann gehts wieder los?*

ja sorry,aber ich kann nicht anders#t

mein graben ist nur 50-60cm tief,erwärmt sicht also sehr schnell.
das wetter zwingt mich schon morgen abend das erste mal dies jahr auf aal los zu gehen.
ich werde berichten,vielleicht mit fotos


----------



## Aalzheimer (7. März 2013)

*AW: Aal wann gehts wieder los?*

Also im letzten Jahr gab es bei uns im DEK und im mittelland im März die ersten alle. So richtig lohnen tut es aber erst ab 10 Grad wassertemperatur. Aber ein paar warme Tage und der Entzug treiben mich dann eben ans Wasser. Letztes Jahr war es der 16.3 um 3:00 Uhr morgens. Der Auftakt zu einem wirklich bombastischen aaljahr 2012 für unsere Verhältnisse .:l


----------

